# Crucible Help



## joekbit (Dec 6, 2014)

I need some links / suppliers for crucibles. Small sizes, like shot glass size or a bit larger. Start up type . Have what I need to make my own furnace / smelter but it will be coffee can size. So I need some info for some small graphite crucibles and some small borosilicate with the tongs for torch melting.

One last thing is flux, info on that would be helpful too.



Thanks
Joe


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 6, 2014)

You can find crucibles on Lazersteves site http://www.goldrecovery.us. Or you can go to fleabay.


----------



## joekbit (Dec 8, 2014)

Barren 

Thanks, I forgot all about Lazers site. At least I know I can trust what i'm getting. So get ready Lazer because the order is coming. :lol:


----------

